# And the sportsmanship award for advancing cycling safety goes to....



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Those two jackasses from SBW I met up with this morning.

So here's the story....

I'm heading South on Admiralty in the Marina. I pull in behind two riders in South Bay Wheelmen clothing. Shaved legs and Zipp wheels suggest they're enthusiasts. They're riding about 4 feet apart and taking up the whole right lane. 

As we're riding along at about 16mph, some dickwad in a maroon Mercedes SL with the top down honks. 

He starts yelling about how we should be single file or at least skinnier than we were. The SBW rider on the outside starts yelling something back. The two exchange words for about 15 seconds. At no point does the Mercedes guy swerve or appear to be menacing. He's just an ******* who's pissed at being held up.

After the words were exchanged and as the Mercedes jerk starts to drive away, the SBW rider on the left takes out a water bottle and sprays water into the guy's car - hitting him in the back of the head.

The jerk in the MB thinks about pulling over to fight but then decides to cut his losses and drives away.

I pull up next to these guys and ask what the **** they were thinking. The one who sprayed the water just looked at me with a satisfied smile. 

So thank you guys. Thank you for making us all look like *******s and for trying your best to create another Dr. Thompson.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

CafeRacer said:


> Those two jackasses from SBW I met up with this morning.
> 
> So here's the story....
> 
> ...


Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's a lot of those


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Not to give these guys a pass, but if you're South on Admiralty, there's two lanes there... Mr. Mercedes could have used the center lane, right?

To spray the dude with water is way over the line, but he should've kept his mouth shut and used the other lane.

They both lose, IMHO.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

The guy in the Mercedes was absolutely a jerk. No question. 

If these two idiots wanted to beat the snot out of each other over who's road it is, that's fine. 

My problem is the guy who probably loses the most is the next rider the MB driver comes up on.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a propensity to dislike any club with Wheelmen in its name these days. These are not representative of the whole club but they are likely the ones the guy in the Benz will remember. Unfortunately where I live we have (Insert Name) Wheelmen with that same attitude that I have seen. These are also the same guys that don't obey stop signs and red lights unfortunately.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's primarily why i ride alone or with just a small group of friends


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

perfect example. riding north on PCH through Corona Del Mar...pack of La Habra Velo guys and another group something Velo (blue kit) ride through there causing all sort of noise and ruckus...i understand that that part of cdm is tight but making a scene doesnt promote good will with riders and drivers/residence


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Foo, that is probably a bad example of places to use. I hate riding through CDM or Laguna because of the traffic patterns. These are far from cyclist friendly places! No bike specific lane and narrow overall lanes contribute to nastiness in these places. You have to take the lane or take your life in your hands. This is a very affluent area and god help you if you bet between the _____________(Fill in expensive car here) and their Latte on a Saturday morning. I have had to scream at the top of my lungs to avoid getting hit or doored here many times over the years. I have already expressed my displeasure with Velo X or XXX Wheelmen but CDM is just plain ugly so to ride through so I have to say maybe it was justifiable in the particular instance.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

all valid points you do have to be careful on that stretch


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe we need a sticky thread for bad riders. Was coming up San Vicente in Santa Monica yesterday. Two guys (one in Northridge Cycles garb and the other in UCLA garb) riding side-by-side. Near the Carlthorpe school, cars are lined up to pick up the kids, blocking the bikelane and the right hand lane.

And these guys are still side-by-side, cutting into the left lane, blocking traffic, riding at a leisurely pace, chatting away until one of them actually gets on his cellphone -- all while still riding side-by-side all the way up San Vicente.

As for CdM, I love riding through there, but I only ever do it at off-hours. Waaaay back before the toll road went in, that stretch was a nightmare 24/7.


----------

